

Ask YC: I want to become a filmmaker. - filmmaker

I'm a good programmer. But I'm also a creative person and interested in filmmaking. Any good suggestions on becoming one ? I know this a hacker news..but I would like all of yours an unbiased opinion of following one's passion ? If there is already anyone like me who is into movies...I would appreciate for any suggestions.
======
david927
It's hard to make a decent living in film making, especially in a way where
you're creative. So, if you're asking, my suggestion is keep your day job and
stay a programmer -- at least for a while.

Filmmaking is a lot of fun and it's a hobby of mine as well. With digital
cameras you're infinitely liberated. It's dirt cheap: you just need a good
boom mic and your good-to-go, for the most part (especially if you go Dogma
95). So shoot. I mean it. Just go shoot. You'll most likely have to wear most
of the hats: producer/screenwriter/director/editor/sound/etc. But that's great
training. You'll see what you enjoy most.

And each time you shoot something, throw it up anywhere you can: YouTube, etc.
If you're good, people will notice. Robert Rodriguez shot a short 16mm called
'Bedhead' for a local competition, and that took him to film school. After
school he shot El Mariachi for $7,000, and went on from there. If you're
talented, it will show. To get talented, watch great films with the sound off
and shoot, shoot, shoot.

------
satyajit
I can believe you (by your userid)! And I have been there and tried to do that
- but got back to hacking, as it is way easier than filmmaking. Filmmaking is
freaking difficult - its good to be creative, but making films (real films,
not the youtube ones) is not for the faint of the art! I decided to use my
(art, music, film) inclination and combine my CS background to create a
venture. Whether I succeed or not, is yet to be seen... Contact me (from my
profile) if you want to learn more...

